
How Not to Be Sad - salilpn12
https://ldeming.posthaven.com/how-not-to-be-sad
======
OldTechSucks
Hey, at least you get to college! Who is the target audience? This isn't
posting in Facebook and hence having a doubt that a 15 years old will read it.

I have a lot to write about from my perspective why I am sad and that everyone
is eccentric whom doesn't give __* but i 'll pass

